# Pop Sci Article on Losi Ten T



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

* How It Works: The Most Advanced Gas-Powered R/C Car *
This 18-inch off-roader is made for play. But it packs an engine, starter and sensor system that are just like a real racecar









The Most Advanced R/C Car LOSI 1/10 TEN-T TRUGGY RTR *Top speed: *45 mph *Size: *13.5 x 17.75 in. *Price:* $500 *Get it:* losi.com | See It Bigger

Gas-powered remote-control cars provide realistic racing fun. They burn a gasoline-like fuel called nitro (made of methanol, nitromethane and lubricant) with miniature internal combustion engines. Losi's Ten-T gets even more authentic by adding a starter that works like a diesel engine's. Nitro cars are usually hard to start: You have to pick them up, use a hand-held motor to spin the engine, and simultaneously work the remote's throttle. With the Ten-T you just hit "start" on the remote. That turns on the car's own electric motor, powered by a 7.4-volt lithium-polymer battery. The motor turns a starter shaft behind the engine, which spins the crankshaft until the engine's suction draws in fuel. Meanwhile, the battery also lights a glow plug, similar to a spark plug, in the engine. The plug's hot element, combined with the compression of the fuel-air mixture when the piston rises, ignites the fuel. Then the plug keeps glowing, and the fuel keeps burning, until you're ready to call it quits.

*Design Highlights on the R/C Car*

*Telemetry:*The Ten-T is among the first R/C vehicles to come with a built-in telemetry system, similar to those in a pro racecar. Sensors on the car continuously beam data on speed, temperature and battery voltage to a display on the remote.
*Fuel Tank:* The 2.5-ounce tank includes a weighted pickup tube that follows the liquid as it sloshes around, ensuring that it can grab and deliver fuel even when the car drives up a steep hill. A full tank runs the engine for about 10 minutes (standard for high-power nitro cars), and it's refueled from a squeeze bottle.
*Engine:* The single-cylinder, 3.4cc engine provides 1.8 horsepower, enough to send the 6.2-pound car up to 45 mph in a few seconds.
*Drivetrain:* In the four-wheel-drive vehicle, the engine transmits power to the wheels by engaging a clutch and kicking off a series of gearsets that lets each wheel spin at a different speed. Dual disc brakes stop both the front and rear axles. *
Suspension:* The front and rear suspensions are adjustable to tackle many terrains. Shifting the control arm alters ride height, camber (the vertical angle of the wheels) and toe-in (the degree they point in or out). Turning a collar on the oil-filled shocks changes springiness.
*Steering Servo:* This small, high-torque electric motor moves the wheels' control arms. You can tweak its movement from the transmitter -- for instance, to alter the distance it turns with each command or limit the steering angle to speed over straight tracks.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Cool but why did the pick such a turd to write about?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah should have been a mugen.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

jep527 said:


> Yeah should have been a mugen.


I was thinking Revo


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

I was watching the history channel last night and this show called sliced. They sliced 2 rc trucks in half. The nitro savage and the flux savage 2200 brushless. That was cool.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

jep527 said:


> I was watching the history channel last night and this show called sliced. They sliced 2 rc trucks in half. The nitro savage and the flux savage 2200 brushless. That was cool.


Man that is a fun show, sucks I missed the RC episode!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> Cool but why did the pick such a turd to write about?


Thats what I was thinking. But I guess the writers were just looking at buzz words like "sensor" and "telemetry" and gadgety stuff.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

jep527 said:


> I was watching the history channel last night and this show called sliced. They sliced 2 rc trucks in half. The nitro savage and the flux savage 2200 brushless. That was cool.


I saw that - pretty cool.. they said the Flux was running on 24 volts..?


----------

